# Bamboo??



## hawgheaven (Sep 10, 2007)

This is probably a rilly stupid question, but someone asked me today if you can use bamboo to smoke. I didn't quite know how to answer that one... other than back in the 70's with a bamboo pipe and huka... but that's a different story. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any thoughts?


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 10, 2007)

Never seen it listed anywhere for smoking......good or bad.   I would say burn some and see how it does........if it seems ok try a smoking piece of chicken or something cheap and see how it does.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, I never thought about using the stuff until a guy at work asked me if it would work. He has an abundance of it growing in his yard and has a large stack of it cut.

It seems to me that the stuff would burn quite quickly though, being that it is hollow. I dunno...


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 10, 2007)

You guys can grow bamboo in N.E. ???


----------



## dacdots (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats interesting Hawg,I started a stand of Bamboo five years ago and its really getting a good hold now.I dont know about the smoke,my advice would be give it a try unless someone finds out it will kill us.I know I felt a little nervous transporting a window van stuffed full of it through Parkersburg at the height of the hemp harvest season here in WV.


----------



## -devil- (Sep 10, 2007)

i don't see why it could kill .. i eat bamboo on occasion when i am at an oriental restaurant ... 

i know it is loosly classified as an evergreen though


----------



## Dutch (Sep 10, 2007)

The general rule for smoking woods is, if it produces a fruit or a nut it's good to go. IIRC bamboo doesn't produce either one.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 10, 2007)

Bamboo huh? Can't find a darned thing about it. What si a bamboo? does it produce fruit or is it just a tree?


----------



## -devil- (Sep 11, 2007)

bamboo = canepole ... or whatever its called in your area ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bamboo


different from sugarcane ... but hmmm that does bring up another one with a sweet taste...


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmmm evergreens are not supposed to be smoked.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 11, 2007)

This stuff grows like weeds up here... I'm sure it is not the bamboo we are familiar with from the tropics, but it is bamboo. It gets to about 1 1/2" to 2" diameter, from what this guy is telling me. 

I am gonna grab a few "stalks" of it and investigate it further. At the very least, it should make good tomatoe stakes!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 11, 2007)

not sure about smoking w/ it but wetted bamboo skewers for shiskabob or sun drying & smoking meats works just fine... try a search for karankawa indians or thailand,viet quisine.. etc.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 11, 2007)

heheeh.......hemp harvest.......bet them farmers don't call it hemp........



Wd


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 12, 2007)

Technically, bamboo is a grass.  So if you want to smoke grass.......


----------

